# [Réseau] Impossible d'accèder à Internet

## spy20

Bonjour,

je viens de rebooter ma machine, et au reboot quelle surprise.

Pas d'acès à Internet.

Je fais un ifconfig ; ma carte est Up, une IP dans le bon réseau ; Ok.

Mes routes, il semble manquer celle par défaut donc je l'ajoute.

Je check, elle est présente pour eth0.

Ping www.google.fr ; unknown host

Récemment j'ai installé knetwormanager.

Est-ce que cela peut expliquer le soucis ?

(j'avais dans l'idée d'ajouter des notifications réseaux mais bon)

Merci d'avance pour vos idées.

Cordialement,

Sylvain

----------

## xaviermiller

As-tu bien configuré knetworkmanager (dhcp, dns & co) ?

----------

## spy20

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> As-tu bien configuré knetworkmanager (dhcp, dns & co) ?

 

Donc non il semblait pas avoir pris ma configuration

En le stoppant, j'arrivais à avoir le net.

Toutefois, je me pose la question de l'utilité du paquet.

J'ai une configuration réseau simple.

Je recherche un outil de notification (administration) du réseau en systray, façon Windows et autres.

Que me conseillerez-vous ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Si c'est une machine connectée par ethernet, aucun outil de ce genre n'est nécessaire : une bonne configuration via /etc/conf.d/net suffit

----------

## spy20

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Si c'est une machine connectée par ethernet, aucun outil de ce genre n'est nécessaire : une bonne configuration via /etc/conf.d/net suffit

 

D'accord merci à toi.

Désolé pour ce post sans utilité

Si en fait une petite question.

J'ai vu que depuis l'utilitaire réseau Kde, je pouvais configurer des VPN. N'y a t'il pas moyen de rendre les accessibilité plus simple (systray)

J'utilise OpenVpn et le simple fait de lancer n'est pas un soucis mais bon, je suis curieux  :Smile: 

EDIT : J'ai désinstallé les paquets networkmanager et knetworkmanager

Au reboot, je vois bien qu'il me charge ma configuration réseau comme il faut

Mais toujours pas accès au net.

J'ai grillé un truc :'( ?

EDIT : c'est revenu actuellement. Il semblerait que c'était un soucis de mon fichier resolv.conf

----------

## spy20

Je confirme c'est Ok pour le moment.

Donc ma question. Pour utiliser du VPN (bien que lancer le service soit rapide) peut-on choisir de le faire via un utilitaire en systray ?

J'utilise Ananoos, mais ne propose que les clés pour les distributions Unix.

Merci d'avance pour les conseils.

----------

